# Are there any blank t-shirt manufacturers that don't put labels on their clothing



## Rodney

One of the things that people starting a t-shirt company often look for is how to get their custom labels in the neckline of the t-shirts that they will use for their designs.

Does anybody know of any blank t-shirt manufacturers that don't put any labels in the neckline of their tees to make it easier for sewing in custom labels?

Or is it just standard fare to have the company that adds the labels for you also cut out the old label before sewing on your label?


----------



## MothBox

I think it's pretty standard... but you could try eBay I guess.

A lot of company's have their own tag in, so you could always try asking how much it is to get your own personal logo on the tag. Dunno how much that would cost, but I guess you'd have to buy in bulk for that.


----------



## DickTees.net

My partner Chris, he is the real screen printing brains behind the operation, tells me that you indeed to have to buy large quantities to get your own label stitched into the shirt. In the ballpark of 500 to get it down to a reasonable cost per shirt. Until then I have him working on finding any companies that do tagless shirts. I'll keep the board posted if I hear of anything.


----------



## jrotem

Some time ago I was looking for label manufacturers that will make smaller quantities of custom (or customized) labels for a reasonable price. It wasn't easy!

I spoke with people at 2 companies and both said that many people just sew the custom label right over the existing label, since a, identifiable good brand of shirt (like Hanes Beefy, Am App, etc) is actually a good selling point.

Both will send sample packages.

Anyway, the 2 contenders were:
General Label; Miami, FL -- kind of slow and a bit hard to understand, but a range of customizable options, including printed fabric labels with a choice of ink color, sizes and orientation and min. of 75 labels for under $30. Ph 1-800-944-4696. Website is not very practical for buying but to browse: http://www.generallabel.com

General Label are who I went with for cool silver labels with my orange logo, similar to my avatar here. 

The other close contender was:
Heirloom Woven Labels. Moorestown, NJ
I think they can't fully customize with your own artwork (don't remember) but have nicely woven (not printed) labels, esp ribbon labels in a choice of colors and font styles. I would have chosen their ribon labels for the *outside* -- back of neck, on sleeve, hem, etc. But that wasn't what I really needed. Nice helpful guy though and great prices -- I'm definitely keep his info and samples around. 1-856-722-1618; http://www.heirloomlabels.com

Guess what -- in the end I didn't have time to use the labels at all :-(

jean


----------



## Rodney

Thanks for the label info Jean!

I was actually looking for blank t-shirts without labels, not the actual labels themselves. 

Many of the requests we've been having have been for the t-shirts without labels (many seem adamant about this), so I was hoping to find a source.

From what I've found, it looks like a lot of companies are tearing out the original label and sewing in the custom label, although I like what your source recommended better: leaving the original label in to let consumers know the t-shirt is of good quality.

I think we've just about figured out a solution though.


----------



## StacieB

Hi Rodney...I was just wondering if you are planning on sewing in your own labels, or having a label "screen printed" into the shirts like the new trend in tagless shirts. I wonder which would be more cost effective. Also, if you don't mind sharing your info, let me know if you ever found a high quality tagless shirt....I would be quite grateful to you! I'm very impressed with all the knowledge you are able to share with the folks on here....

Stacie


----------



## artelf2xs

all of my distributors offer custom lables. Quantity is the deal. there are many sew houses here that will sew my lables in for a nickle a shirt.

American Apparel does not put their's on the neckline, I love the Haynes idea of the transfer lable.

I have worked at places where we needed to remove the Disney and OP label :-O


----------



## Rodney

Hi Stacy, I'll probably end up doing the tag removal from a shirt brand. 

I like the pricing of DJ's Labels, so I'll probably use them for the labels themselves and have the screen printer I work with sew the labels in for me.


----------



## StacieB

Hey Rodney...I don't know if you are checking this thread or not, but I had another question for you. Do you know if there are any implications to cutting out a manufacturer's existing label and replacing it with your own since it is their base product? Does this violate any trademark rules? I'm just wondering in case my line of shirts actually takes off and becomes popular. Then I would consider doing what you are, sewing in my own labels.


----------



## Twinge

There shouldn't be any legal reason you can't; once you purchase the shirts from them, it is your property to do with as you see fit.


----------



## bjmason32

Twinge said:


> There shouldn't be any legal reason you can't; once you purchase the shirts from them, it is your property to do with as you see fit.


 
Of course not. Manufactures and their distributors succeed when your label succeeds (because you buy more shirts) We could care less what you do with them after purchase. 

- in regards to label removal, just have your blank supplier ship the blanks directly to your screen printer. Your printer should charge more than .08 per piece for tag removal and no more than .40 per piece for a complete relabeling.


----------



## TeePrinter

if your in the UK you could try europeanwear.com

I think it is just their Softfeel and UKStyle range that have no labels.


edit: delinked URL


----------



## theonerich

european waar look to be using www.continentalclothing.com products, try them, they might be cheaper.


----------



## Memcinko

hey dud,how are you, can you post the web site or have a number,Memcinko true tagless tee hunter


----------



## rabid

I asked a very similar question of my local supplier because they offer relabeling services. I wanted to see if they could just de-tag anything I ordered and then send it to me, but they basically said that while they can remove the label, shipping them without one was illegal. I don't think there's a company that sells blank labeless items for this reason.


----------



## manufacturer2006

Hello Rodney,

The manufacturer I work for does labeless tees or with you label placed in them. Items can be shipped to the US without labels, I was reading on it it does not have to have a label if you are not planning to sell it to the final consumer.


----------



## TJLewis

This is prob. more interesting for the UK based folks. I found a company here that supply shirts without brand labels in, they put the small size label in the neck and a wash instructions tag on the inner seam. This means you can either have your own label put in at point of manufacture, cheaper than having a re-label done and also low'ish quantities. Drawback with these shirts is that they aren't cheap...but they are the best I've found, and I've seen a fair few!
I use a re-labelling company who offer 2 service levels, the 'cut and sew' method for promo. work, the typical cut label out as close as possible and sew new one over neck, personally hate that. The second method is the 'unstitch and replace' where they physically unstitch the neckline, remove the label complete and then insert your label and repair the seam, very professional.
Out of interest, what's the general feeling about neck labels v printed labels? Personally I'm intending neck labels on guys shirts, no label on ladies but printed either inside or on reverse of neckline. I think ladies nowadays don't like a bulky label but like to show the clothing name off, us guys don't seem as fussy I guess!


----------



## Rodney

> I found a company here that supply shirts without brand labels in, they put the small size label in the neck and a wash instructions tag on the inner seam.


Continental Clothing does this as well (they are in Europe and in the US).


----------



## ydargenson

do you have the info on the company that actually offered the tagless T's??


----------



## TJLewis

Try http://www.bbleisurewear.com/
They also have low minimums if you want your label inserting at source.


----------



## pinchnickel

bjmason32 said:


> - in regards to label removal, just have your blank supplier ship the blanks directly to your screen printer. Your printer should charge more than .08 per piece for tag removal and no more than .40 per piece for a complete relabeling.


When you say complete relabeling, are you refering to removal of the old label and sewing in the new one. Or is it 40 cents in addition to the 8 cents for tag removal.

thanks,

Brian


----------



## objective

i've been a member for some time now, but just started looking around extensively and so far there is some great information, THANKS TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## double6ix

hi, 
the closest i've seen to blank shirt without a tag is alstyle. they have a t-shirt with a tear away tag. I think its their 1700.


----------



## arsie

Its a totally different situation here, in Singapore and several other parts of Asia, where there are many small t-shirt manufacturers. 

Most of them allow you to add labels, since they only sew your shirts after you order them. Small setups, but their consistency, and sometimes quality cannot match the big companies. Their main business is institute/corporate and promotional items.


----------



## Driven

Look into alstyle.com They were referred to me by one of my printers... I haven't ordered from them yet, so I can't comment on quality. Hope that helps.

Ed


----------



## judijj

I just stumbled on this forum, and am having the same problem looking for tagless tees! I am just starting a line of baby tees and onesies, and am looking for a supplier. I asked american apparel if they would sew their tag into the s/s, and they will, with a huge minimum for each size and color. 

I am wondering what the legalities are in terms of cutting out tags, and reselling garments without content labels and rn #'s. Is this legal? my back neck tag is just a print of my company name. My hang tag has size and content. Is this enough information to sell it legally?

If anyone knows a good supplier for baby blanks, I would love to know as well. I have been using rabbit skins, but they do not offer l/s styles.

Thank you!!


----------



## Twinge

judireichman said:


> I am wondering what the legalities are in terms of cutting out tags, and reselling garments without content labels and rn #'s. Is this legal? my back neck tag is just a print of my company name. My hang tag has size and content. Is this enough information to sell it legally?


I don't think it is; I think the info needs to physically be on the shirt, but I'm not certain. Here's a post that Solmu did a while back with some more detailed info: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=5569&postcount=22


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

No, it is definitely not legal!

Solmu covered all of it in that thread Twinge linked.

The tag MUST contain country of origin, fiber content, and care instructions and MUST be affixed to the garment. The country of origin MUST also be visible on the front of a label, not the underside, if you are using labels and not printing directly on the shirt.


----------



## Solmu

judijj said:


> I am wondering what the legalities are in terms of cutting out tags, and reselling garments without content labels and rn #'s. Is this legal?


As Twinge and Greg said, not at all.

You could cut the tag out and _print_ the information directly into the neck of the shirt, but that's about it. It needs to be physically (and permanently) present in the neck of the shirt.


----------



## TEESPORTEES

Hello, all ....i may have some info about blanks tees....i'm also interested in the tee shirt biz... private relabeling may be the answer.....i have a link to the...imprintswholesale.com/tools.html they offer private labeling on most of their wholesale items......i have only talk to them by email...they also can tell you what label companies they have worked with....i hope this is helpful.....good luck


----------



## Rodney

Hi Cedge, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

Thanks for the link. Actually, this post is about a year old  Since then, I've found out that most of the time, it's easier to buy whichever blank you like (be it Hanes, AmericanApparel, Gildan, Fruit of the Loom, etc) and then have them relabeled by either your screen printer or a relabeling company (or local seamstress).


----------



## wrhurst

Does anyone know how many blank tees one have to purchase from the manufacturer to have one's tags put in at the factory level? Also, I am looking for a good quality tee like (life is good® tees) does anyone know where I can find one?

I currently sell online with the original labels. However, I want to approach stores up and down the east coast (US) to carry my shirts, but I want to have my own label to make my pitch. Thank You...

______________________
Hurstprinting.com - Screen Printing. T-Shirts, Athletic Wear - Atlanta, New York, Florida, GA


----------



## UBNICE

Good morning. This site is a wealth of information. Thanks to all of you. Happy new year. UBNICE





StacieB said:


> Hi Rodney...I was just wondering if you are planning on sewing in your own labels, or having a label "screen printed" into the shirts like the new trend in tagless shirts. I wonder which would be more cost effective. Also, if you don't mind sharing your info, let me know if you ever found a high quality tagless shirt....I would be quite grateful to you! I'm very impressed with all the knowledge you are able to share with the folks on here....
> 
> Stacie


----------



## lenovo

Rodney said:


> One of the things that people starting a t-shirt company often look for is how to get their custom labels in the neckline of the t-shirts that they will use for their designs.
> 
> Does anybody know of any blank t-shirt manufacturers that don't put any labels in the neckline of their tees to make it easier for sewing in custom labels?
> 
> Or is it just standard fare to have the company that adds the labels for you also cut out the old label before sewing on your label?


You must have to source an overseas supplier. There are allot of factories in Pakistan who can make blank t shirts for you at best price.


----------



## Hodgie

lenovo....Do you have any links to manufacturers in Pakistan? 

Hodgie


----------



## mdcorral

Rodney said:


> One of the things that people starting a t-shirt company often look for is how to get their custom labels in the neckline of the t-shirts that they will use for their designs.
> 
> Does anybody know of any blank t-shirt manufacturers that don't put any labels in the neckline of their tees to make it easier for sewing in custom labels?
> 
> Or is it just standard fare to have the company that adds the labels for you also cut out the old label before sewing on your label?


Yeah, as one of our colleague here said, it's pretty standard but maybe, just maybe some company t-shirt manufacturers would love to do it with a minimal fee, for not labeling their t-shirts for you


----------



## nerdhaven

Buy Jerzees 363 Tshirts, the come with Tear-Away labels. There is a 2nd label on the shirt with all the legal information that needs to be on the shirt. Then FM Expression sells custom labels you can apply with a heat press to put your brand name on the shirts. Just turn the shirts inside out and label as many as you need.

-Mr. Wiz


----------

